# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  العلاج بالأكسجين مفيد لمرضى التوحد..!!

## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
صباحكم / مساءكم 
بالوردوالياسمين...



*توصل باحثون أمريكيون إلى أن وضع الأطفال المصابين بمرض*

*التوحد في غرف ذات ضغط جوي مرتفع ومشبعة بالاوكسجين له آثار إيجابية.*

*فبعد 40 ساعة من وضع عدد من الاطفال المصابين بهذا المرض*

*في هذه الغرف ظهرت عليهم بوادر تحسن كبير في طريقة تفاعلهم*

*مع المجتمع المحيط بهم وكذلك في رغبتهم في النظر في عيون المتحدثين إليهم.*

*ومعروف ان هذه الطريقة في العلاج مفيد في معالجة بعض الامراض*

*العصبية مثل إدمان الكحول الجنيني والشلل الدماغي.*

*وكانت بعض الدراسات قد تناولت علاج الأطفال المصابين بالتوحد،* 

*إلا أنها لم تقم بالمقارنة المطلوبة مما يثير بعض التساؤلات حول ما يعرف باسم "تأثير البلاسيبو".*

*أما في الدراسة الأخيرة التي أجرتها ستة مراكز أبحاث في الولايات المتحدة ـ*

*برئاسة دكتور دان روزيجنول من المعهد الدولي لتطور الطفل في فلوريدا ـ* 

*فقد تم إعطاء 62 طفلا تتراوح أعمارهم بين الثانية والسابعة علاجا لمدة 40 ساعة على مدى شهر.*

*وتكون العلاج من 24% أوكسجين تحت ضغط جوي مرتفع (1.3 ضغط جوي)* 

*أو هواء طبيعيا في غرفة الضغط الجوي مرتفع فيها قليلا (1.03 ضغط جوي).*

*ووجد الأطباء أن 30% من هؤلاء الأطفال قد أظهروا "تحسنا كبيرا"* 

*مقارنة بـ 8% لم يعطوا العلاج.*

*وكانت نسبة التحسن العام في العينة التي تلقت العلاج 80% بالمقارنة بـ 38%* 

*ممن لم يتلقوا العلاج.*

*وأحد التفسيرات لهذا التحسن هو أن الأكسجين يمكن أن يساعد في الحد* 


*من الالتهابات وتحسين تدفق الأوكسجين إلى خلايا المخ.*

*غير أن الدراسة لم تدلل على ما إذا كان هذا التأثير طويل الأمد أم أنه يزول بعد فترة قصيرة.*

*ويقول دكتور روزيجنول إن المرحلة المقبلة من البحث ستكون محاولة تحديد*

*الأطفال الذين يستجيبون لهذه الطريقة في العلاج كونها باهظة الثمن.*

*ويضيف أن هؤلاء قد يكونون ممن لديهم التهابات اكثر من غيرهم،*


*كذلك يرى أنه من الجيد معرفة المدة التي يستغرقها العلاج.*

*واشار الى ان هذه الطريقة في علاج المصابين بالتوحد تنتشر في الولايات المتحدة*

*حاليا لان اسر المصابين بهذا المرض تستطيع شراء غرف علاج بالاوكسجين*

*على الرغم من ارتفاع ثمنها.*

*أتمنى الفائدة للجميع*
**

----------


## ليلاس

*أطرووووووووحاااااات مميزة غااااااااليتي فرح*


*الله يعطيييييييييييك العااااااااافية*

*لا خلا و لا عدم*

----------


## فرح

> *أطرووووووووحاااااات مميزة غااااااااليتي فرح*
> 
> 
> *الله يعطيييييييييييك العااااااااافية*
> 
> *لا خلا و لا عدم*



 مشكوووره حبيبتي ليلاس..
حضووورك دوووم يسعدني
 ربي لايحرمني من هالطله المضيئه
يعطيك العااافيه وعسااااك ع القووووه
وتتميز صفحتي بنووور توااااصلك العااالي 
لكي مني اجمل التحاياااا...

----------

